# Specialized BG 74 Shoes. Beautiful.......but flawed!!!



## IanT (7 Jun 2012)

Like many, I struggle to find shoes that will comfortably accommodate my oddly shaped feet. A neuralgia in the left and little toe bunion on the right give me practically the worst of both worlds when it comes to finding cycling shoes. 

Recently, I have been upping my game and, as a result, regularly cover 70 miles plus every Saturday - with some shorter, more manic sprints during the week. The increased training load has been taking it's toll on my poor feet and so it was that I decided to seek out a worthy successor for my lovely Specialized BG Comp shoes. 

Feeling oddly flush, I decided to treat my wife and I to a day in Kingston Upon Thames - taking in the river, possibly a local restaurant and, of course Sigma Sport and the Specilized Concept Store. 

If you have never been to the Sigma Sport flagship store then do. Do it now. No excuses - the place rocks. Really, I could have spent all day in there just drooling over bikes, wheels, accessories - well; everything, really. After the initial 10 minute tour - like a kid in a toy shop - I sat down with a very helpful guy, who went through their entire stock of size 46 road shoes with me. Top of my list had been either Shimano Custom fit (which Sigma can fit for you) or Bont. I got some great advice to avoid the Bonts - given the sort i mileage I cover and the fact that they can be very unforgiving. Having tried a pair to satisfy myself, I had to agree. 

Despite trying everything they had available, I had narrowed the choice down to either a NorthWave or Specialized S-Works. Unfortunately, the only NorthWaves were out of stock in my size and the last pair of size 46 S-Works had defective Boa Constraints - meaning I could not fully tighten them. Reluctantly, I concede defeat - although not before the wife had made the bold decision to go clipless; resulting in the purchase of some BG Comps for her and matching Look Keo Classic pedals - a fine combination. 

A ten minute walk saw us at the Specialized Concept store. Again, I spent the first ten minute in there just yearning for a new Tarmac and wondering how I may be able to finance a full-sussy carbon MTB. Reality kicked in and I made my way to the shoes where, I saw it......standing out like a beacon of retro chic......the BG 74 shoe. 

From the start, the full leather upper and subtle retro stitching and graphics set it apart. As luck would have it, the shoe on the shelf was a 46. I slipped it on. What can I say - heaven; sheer heaven. The supple Kangaroo skin gently cosseting my feet and the dual Boa lacing system pulling it snug in just the right places. After a short test of the other shoe, the decision was made.

Now, these are not cheap but, as they say, quality costs. Really, these felt like slippers (a cliche, I know - but honestly very true). I could not wait to get home and try them.

The next evening, I set out for my first road test and was blown away. After a hard and fast 20 miles, I had none of my usual foot pain and, more importantly, had ascended one of my local hill climbs in a persona best time - thanks to the stunning power transfer through the incredible carbon sole. Happy? You bet! In fact, happy does not come close. Upon returning home, the shoes were diligently wrapped in their matching cloth carry bag and placed gently in the wardrobe (sorry, but these were going to live with my best clothes - not rough it with the other cycling kit in the porch!!!)

A couple of days later and we were hitting the road again. And, again, the experience was fantastic - right up until the moment when my foot gently slipped from a cleat whilst pulling away from some traffic lights. It gently (and, I mean gently) touched the chainring but I thought no more about it - until the next set of lights where I almost instinctively looked down to check the shoe. The sight that met my eyes both amazed and saddened me; the ultra strong Kangaroo leather had quite literally torn between two of the ventilation holes. 

Upon returning home, I took the attached photographs. Gutted does not come close to describing how I felt. But, the more I thought about it, the more I began to wonder why a material as strong as Kangaroo skin would tear so easily. This is the sort of minor mishap that had happened to me several times before with the old BG Comp shoes and never resulted in anything more worrying than an oily mark, which easily cleaned off. 

Out of interest, I took the issue up with both the Concept Store and with Specialized UK. Specialized UK did respond and, to their credit took my shoes back for 'testing'. They offered me a crash replacement set at half cost (which I took them up on - fair enough, I suppose). They also offered their opinion that I had just been unlucky because the chain ring appeared to have caught the leather between the ventilation holes. 

Unlucky I may have been but, I do have to wonder why anyone who knows bike would design such a vulnerability into their flagship shoe. It's clear that this part of the upper will spend a fair portion of it's life next to a pointy revolving thing, which may do it harm. So, why then would you choose to drill the leather in this area - providing a neat little hole for said pointy thing to catch on, should the inevitable happen.

At the end of the day, I have replaced the shoes and must admit that I am smitten with both the style and the comfort. Ironically, however, I now find myself only wanting to use them on cold wet days when I can cover them with shoe covers. Now, that genuinely is a shame and a comment on the practicality of the product.


----------



## festival (8 Jun 2012)

Thats a real kick in the teeth, having found the right shoe, even though top price, only for that to happen.
Not wishing to wind you up for a moment but can I say, I have mis engaged my cleat/pedal thousands of times it seems like we all do,but have never come close to scuffing or anything else on the chainrings.
I have used them since 1985, worked in trade most of that time, ridden and race all over and never seen or heard of anything like your situation.
You suggest you have done something similar several times before, so for your sake I say kindly, is it possible you have got into a bad habit? Please have a look at your technique when clipping in and out, and enjoy your new shoes with confidence


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2012)

Agree with festival. Have never come close to scuffing my shoes with the chainring either, and that's over many of thousands of miles over the years. And you say it's happened several times before. Perhaps it may be worth looking at the way you clip in/out of your cleats. Once again, as festival says, it maybe a bad habit you have gotten into that you need to tweak.


----------



## Herzog (8 Jun 2012)

Bad luck on the mishap.

Are your cleats set so that the heal points inwards? I'm trying to work out how it happened.


----------



## IanT (11 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I agree that it is a freak mishap and, to be fair, not a regular occurrence - but one that has happened before. My cleat position is quite rearward (although not angled in or out) so the foot is quite forward on the pedal. I think that's a contributing factor. 

I know that a very simple way around this is to leave my right foot clipped in and use the left as the touchdown foot at traffic lights and junctions. To be honest, though, I've been leaving right as the touchdown foot so long it's hard to break the programming. Must try harder. 

Don't get me wrong though, these really are very comfortable shoes. The point that I was trying to make is that the material may not be as strong as you'd imagine. 

The new pair are being very cosseted indeed.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2012)

IanT said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> I agree that it is a freak mishap and, to be fair, not a regular occurrence - but one that has happened before. My cleat position is quite rearward (although not angled in or out) so the foot is quite forward on the pedal. I think that's a contributing factor.
> 
> ...


 

It has nothing to do with a right foot/left foot.
I'm a right footer and and also have the cleats quite far back have never had your problem.


----------



## IanT (11 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It has nothing to do with a right foot/left foot.
> I'm a right footer and and also have the cleats quite far back have never had your problem.


 
Not the point I was making - there is no chain ring on the left so even if a foot slipped inwards (in a cack-handed fashion), it's not going to hit a chain ring.


----------

